# Any Fiberglass Hatch Castings?



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Prepare to pay big bucks...

http://www.gulfstreamcomposites.com/category-s/124.htm


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Those look nice. Other op is find a cheap donor boat and cut it out.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Noles - are those the same ones Bateau was selling?

Schicks - I think that is about it on your commercial options. They are not terribly hard to build yourself. It'll just take some time.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Noles - are those the same ones Bateau was selling?
> 
> Schicks - I think that is about it on your commercial options. They are not terribly hard to build yourself. It'll just take some time.


Gramps - do you have a link to a thread where someone built this style of hatches?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

http://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=26853

http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/fiberglass-composite-boat-building/hatch-cover-build-44839.html

http://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=25971

http://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=59473&start=200


I might build a few over the fall/winter if anyone needs or is interested in them. Will build them with composites and vacuum bagged.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Gramps said:


> Noles - are those the same ones Bateau was selling?


They are, Gulfstream is Joel Shine who went out on his own. Bateau shows them as out of stock now...


----------



## kensfl (Oct 22, 2010)

Shicks007 said:


> I'm currently do a resto-mod on a 14ft wenzel. I'm trying to get this project finished before the weather turns cold here in Va. With that being said....I have yet to see any "off the shelf" deck hatches of any quality. Do y'all' know of anyone that makes guttered fiberglass preformed hatches that can be fiberglassed into the deck? Thanks


Search thehulltruth.com
forum for a 7/29/14 post from member Coastalfiberglass. I tried but couldn't copy and and paste the link using mobile.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Gramps said:


> http://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=26853
> 
> http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/fiberglass-composite-boat-building/hatch-cover-build-44839.html
> 
> ...


Thanks gramps!!! This is great


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

yobata said:


> Thanks gramps!!! This is great


Found a person who was building hatches, Matt @ 772-979-5935 Two sizes $325. ea......


----------

